# Prices to geld?



## nicole (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry I hope this does not offend and Vets out there, not intended to do that.

The price in our area is $200.00- $275.00 depending if there is any problems. THis is for minis.

That includes the sedation, the gelding but does not incude the call fee.

This is very pricey I think, I am going to ship my guy off to a large animal vet he is going to charge me $120.00 and that includes one night stay.

I am just wondering what everyone else pays and maybe this is why my area is full of stallions??


----------



## Happy Valley (Apr 15, 2006)

$50.00, sedation and all, at the vet's office.

Sounds MIGHTY PRICEY where you are! :new_shocked:

Stacye


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2006)

I think it was about $160 for having Bacardi gelded, not including the farm call (but had the vet do a bunch of things while he was here).

Our vet charges less for younger horses, more for older.

When you think about it, though, it's kinda a bargain for how much easier it makes the horse to maintain!!!

Also, I have to say, it would take more than $160 to get ME to come out to someone's house and spend about an hour at my profession............

I'm always pleasantly surprised at how reasonable our vets really are when you consider how skilled and educated they are.


----------



## WeeOkie (Apr 15, 2006)

My recent one was $100 total at the vet's clinic (outpatient :bgrin )--that included sedation, penicillin, etc. A cryptorchid surgery would be about $300.

Rita


----------



## northernmi (Apr 15, 2006)

its about 65.00 in northern lower mi.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 15, 2006)

It is about $200 here, including the farm call, sedation etc, for a normal gelding.

For a retained testicle, you have to go to New Bolton animal hospital or to the one in New Jersey, and that costs with sedation, etc around $2,000.

This is in South Eastern PA.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 15, 2006)

$120 (which included the farm call) to have the vet out to do one.

When she came out & did 3 in one visit it averaged out to $77 each, farm call included.


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 15, 2006)

I try to have mine done when I have all the coggins drawn and then we usually have more than one. The farm call is a flat $45 and it cost about $90 to $100 for each gelding and about $20 for each coggins. I am in Illinois about 30 straight East of the Arch in St Louis.

Angie


----------



## capall beag (Apr 15, 2006)

My vet quoted me $350 - $450 if their were no complications, to be done at my place. I am not sure if the $55 farm visit would be additional. He said to expect to pay at least $400, this was last year.

My friend a little north of here was quoted $1,500- $1800 to geld her cyrptochid stallion.

I don't think this price is outrageous, the standard geld but I would make sure I wanted a gelding before I went forward with it




:

It costs over $200 to have a male dog done around here so I would expect to pay more for a horse.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 15, 2006)

Retained testicle surgery is not a viable proposition here, I am afraid, it is over $5,000.00 and the animal has to go into one of the Royal Veterinary Hospitals near me- that is the problem of having these places- they are prohibitively expensive and the Vets do not bother to have the equipment- just referr people there. So any colic surgeries are done there as well, and unless the animal is insured, this is not attainable either- it costs $2,000.00 as you go through the gate!!!

Straightforward gelding costs me around $300.00 including call out, per horse, and I try to have more than one to do


----------



## billiethekid40 (Apr 15, 2006)

I paid $800 for criptorchid surgery, and it would have been about $100+/- with the house call for a regular gelding when he was supposed to be done 9 years ago.


----------



## Becky (Apr 15, 2006)

The last ones I had gelded were $75.00 for a routine gelding not including trip charge. A monorchid cost $100 to geld. These prices were from a couple of years ago. I'm guessing it's gone up a bit since then.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 15, 2006)

I posted the prices for a routing gelding, but forgot to say--a friend of mine had monorchid surgery done on a 2 year old QH last year; this was done on-farm and his bill was just under $300.


----------



## Lauralee (Apr 15, 2006)

My vet charges $75 to do a straightforward gelding.

He'll geld any crypt for $200, no matter how buried the testicles may be.


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 15, 2006)

Just had two gelded last October, and it was just under $500, including the call.


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 15, 2006)

My vet charged $85 last year at his clinic for routine gelding.

Regarding high cost of gelding contributing to the large number of stallions and intact colts being sold. Of course it contributes to it. Very few are going to spend $350+ to geld a colt that they can then only sell for $500. Of course there are exceptions to every rule and obviously $350 spent on a horse that you have a purpose for is well spent.


----------



## lyn_j (Apr 15, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]$75.00[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## MBennettp (Apr 15, 2006)

Here it is $85 for a mini or $110 for a big horse if there are no complications. It cost me $95 for Little Man because of his size and age (9).


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Apr 15, 2006)

I will have to pay $270 cdn. for my colt to be gelded...and that doesnt include the call fee. Its ridiculous :no:

-Kris


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Apr 15, 2006)

I had 2 gelded a couple of months ago.. bill was 400 bucks. They are happier, out with the herd, and both will be very nice show geldings!


----------



## Shari (Apr 15, 2006)

At the old place it was costing me between $450.00 and $500.00 for each gelding done. That was for a normal straight forward gelding too.

Here,, I have no idea.


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2006)

I haven't had any minis gelded, and haven't checked the price to do it, but...

Three years ago, I had my AQHA colt gelded (yearling) it was $95 for straightforward gelding proceedure. The following year, I had another AQHA colt gelded (yearling) it was $110 for straightforward gelding; he had a few minor complications which added $50 to his bill.

Just for reference; two days ago, I had my cat spayed; it was $100. And, that was at the cheapest vet (good vet, just not my usual small animal vet). I called my regular vet, he wanted $165 to spay a cat and the other vet in town wants $132. [150 miles away, the vet wants $68].


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 15, 2006)

$250 including farm call for a regular mini gelding done on site. He did not charge us extra for the second round of sedative he had to use when the horse wouldn't go down.

Leia


----------



## Leeana (Apr 15, 2006)

Our last gelding was back in April 05' on Coco.

Our gelding bill was $160.

When dad had his QH gelded on a house call (same vet that did coco) it was $210.

Down in Amish country i've seen people charge $20-$40. But i would NEVER EVER even think about that one, they just twitch and snip. No meds. *shudder*


----------



## Relic (Apr 15, 2006)

My area is 180 to geld at the vets and 110 on top of that if it's a farm call. l know more and more farms are doing there own gelding but l don't like that...


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 15, 2006)

I am about 2hours north of Fiona and our prices are comparable but age also figures into the cost any boy older than 5 has to go to hospital for the surgery so that adds the hospital charge. Last gelding here was $290 not counting the farm call. There was no question about having it done the boys bite was off and I didnt want him being sold as a stallion.


----------



## Gini (Apr 15, 2006)

I just paid $495 for Nite Ryder to be gelded. This was a last ditch effort as he was diagnosed

a cryptorchid. Vet went in and found the other berry caught in the ring and was able to get

to it. Otherwise it was a trip to Phoenix and a $2000. bill.


----------



## nootka (Apr 15, 2006)

In 2004, I had two done: routine: $65 (included five days/nights stay at the clinic with meds and monitoring). I could only find one testicle, the other was on its way down and was easy to get so he didn't charge me more. Was a yearling colt.

The other was a monorchid. One down, one up. Very up. He had to look inside the abdomen about 12" to find it. Seven days' stay at the clinic w/monitoring and frequent medications the first few days, also antibiotics and anti-inflammatories which we continued here after he came home. $140.

A routine gelding in 2005 of a two year old (farm call): $65 including meds/farm call fee.

A vet that loves horses and respects my opinions: priceless (and NOT A BIT overpriced, I might add).

Liz M.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 15, 2006)

Our vet in Bend charged us over a year ago $150 -- standard in clinic procedure.

Another vet in the area charges $75......we just found out about. Guess who we'll be going to next time?!

MA


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Apr 15, 2006)

Here in eastern Wyoming we pay $150 for a full size regular gelding procedure plus farm call of $25, but I prefer to take them into the clinic where a days observation is included..a mini stallion to gelding runs us $125 including meds and the days observation. Cheyenne has plenty of vets willing and several very good mini vets, but 50% higher prices..yikes!


----------



## nicole (Apr 15, 2006)

I do agree gelding the colts should be done and yes the prices can be high in some areas, I just find it overwheling sometimes when the vets come out for the yearly shots.

I have spent to date just for shots & teeth and coggins $1000.00 on three minis. This does not include west nile and patomac they wanted to wait and do that later.

So now I have to add a gelding into that, it just adds up so quick and does get very discouraging :no:


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 15, 2006)

Just over $200 and up.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Apr 15, 2006)

Regular gelding is $45 plus $7 farm call. That is everything.


----------



## Shari (Apr 15, 2006)

nootka said:


> In 2004, I had two done: routine: $65 (included five days/nights stay at the clinic with meds and monitoring). I could only find one testicle, the other was on its way down and was easy to get so he didn't charge me more. Was a yearling colt.
> 
> The other was a monorchid. One down, one up. Very up. He had to look inside the abdomen about 12" to find it. Seven days' stay at the clinic w/monitoring and frequent medications the first few days, also antibiotics and anti-inflammatories which we continued here after he came home. $140.
> 
> ...


Liz,,

Do you use "Rainier Valley Vet"?

Because if you do,, I sure like the pricing down here much better than up where I used to live.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2006)

UC Davis coming out Thursday and I believe they're charging $65 a mini for the four they're doing for everything and the students are doing the work under supervision.


----------



## Beccy (Apr 16, 2006)

A routine gelding done at the farm is $230. plus tax.


----------

